# what is doom tank



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i hear of many losing fish due to doom tank or new tank syndrome. what is happening? apart from the filter to build up good bacteria what else are u waiting for in a tank? i mean if water has been treated and filter been running for days there should be no doom tank yea?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Simply put: it means that tank is not fully cycled.
You add the fish too soon & your fish die from shock.
Your filter cannot handle the bio load yet, & you get a tank full of poison.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey man are u sure? u see even where water is clear fish still die, i have noticed that at my uncles and pet shop. u say poison but i would of thought cloudy water indicates that yea man.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Water clarity doesn`t really have anything to do with it.

It`s ammonia/nitrite poisoning caused by inadequete benefical bacteria levels.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

IME, it takes about 6 weeks for new filters to build a sufficient bioload. If you want to speed it up, bacteria in a bottle or seeded biomedia will help.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Tell me if you can see ammonia,nitrates, & nitrites in the water in your tank.
Can you see the heavy metals found in our tap water?
All these can be poisonous to our fish.
Would you drink water out of your tank just because it looks clear? 

Cloudy water means you need to do a gravel vac or you have a algae bloom.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

just imagine in overstacked tanks, the test kits would come out dangerously high. my uncle lost alot of goldfish he added so many so soon. youtube also has aload of overstacked tanks. its 10g per goldfish in my book but people will have 8 or more in 10g then wonder what happend.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> ....Cloudy water means you need to do a gravel vac or you have a algae bloom.


Cloudy water can also be indicative of a bacteria bloom (when the tank is intially stabilizing) or after an overdone filter/gravel/water change cleaning.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

gary007 said:


> just imagine in overstacked tanks, the test kits would come out dangerously high. my uncle lost alot of goldfish he added so many so soon. youtube also has aload of overstacked tanks. its 10g per goldfish in my book but people will have 8 or more in 10g then wonder what happend.


I wouldn't even try 1 goldfish in a 10.

You want to see overstocked?
There's a Pho place I go to a lot on Fraser(I won't name names  ).
They have a bowfront in the entrance stacked full of Koi & goldfish, must be 30-40(maybe a few more) a few of them are over 12".
It looks like a 4' or 5' tank, & isn't wide enough for the biggest fish.
I notice a few missing every so often(not very often), they seem to just replace with a smaller Koi.
Nothing to make me feel concerned, 1 fish missing an eye, 1 fish with a weird growth/tumor/defect in it's belly.
Both are old injuries, they've been living with them for years now.
I never see any floaters, any open wounds, or listless/lifeless fish on the bottom.

They do a good job keeping it clean since the huge fish survive, & I never see any algae or excess poop.
It's a very active tank.

I even noticed them feeding them rice noodles a few times.
Who knew Pho was good for Koi?:lol:

Anyways...
Nothings impossible if you're willing to put in the work.



CRS Fan said:


> Cloudy water can also be indicative of a bacteria bloom (when the tank is intially stabilizing) or after an overdone filter/gravel/water change cleaning.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


I meant to put "algae/bacteria bloom", I always rush when I type.


THanks Stu.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey my best friend has a 15g tank with 6 goldfish, and one is a shubukin goldfish that oftern kisses the fantail goldfish lol it does not look fighting tho. he says he can handle the bioload with the 2 filters going to keep it safe. he say the more fish u have the happier and more active they are.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

All fish are happier with company(most) as long as the right conditions are met.


----------



## snowlights (May 20, 2011)

Overstocked? At work someone was telling me they bought two goldfish and set up their new tank. I immediately asked what size the tank is and he said "1.5 gallons." ....I wouldn't even keep a betta in that. He accidentally killed the fish the next day though..win-lose situation?


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

One way to speed up the cycle is to ask a fellow forum member/friend... or even a petstore if you have a good relationship... 

... ask for a peice of filter media from an aged running filter, make sure you bring a bucket with clean warm water and then just stick that media in your filter. It should take about 1-2 weeks for that coloney to establish the entire tank.


----------



## snowlights (May 20, 2011)

When I set up my second tank I used the filter from the first (fully cycled) tank and I never saw any ammonia or nitrites at all, it was like it was instantly cycled. I didn't have a bigger bio load though, I didn't add new fish for awhile.


----------

